# Saying hello from Kansas



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Good luck, downhome. Welcome to the world of bees.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 22, 2006)

Downhome
Welcome. Now that you are in the bees, if you can make it there is a beginning beekeeping class in the KC area on 3/22&29. For more info you can go to www.nekba.org . This class is full of information and will answer lots of questions that you will come up with. 

Best of luck
Jethro


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome Downhome! Beekeeping is fun...enjoy the experience and get lots of good info here. Good luck...


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard. Soak up the knowledge you find around here, there's always plenty to learn.


----------



## Beehappy1950 (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome I was born in Eureka. Too hot down there. Ha


----------



## Jim Ray (Dec 7, 2008)

Just starting here, too; south of you down in the Texas Panhandle.


----------

